# Commencal Meta AM V3 vs V4.2



## PsycHead (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will mir in Kürze ein neues Bike zulegen und mittlerweile steht fest, dass es ein Meta AM werden soll. Das Rad soll als einziges MTB genutzt werden und soll mich entsprechend zukünftig auf Trail, Singletrack und Park begleiten, Berg auf und Berg runter.

Nun bietet Commencal momentan das V3 mit Pike und Monarch 200€ günstiger an als das V4.2 mit Yari und Deluxe.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Bikes? Fällt die veränderte Geometrie beim Anstieg sehr positiv ins Gewicht, oder meint ihr, dass ein Griff zum Dämpfer vor längeren Anstiegen die 200€ ersetzt?


----------



## DocThrasher (25. Juni 2018)

Hi,

ich fahre das V3, das Meta 4.2 bin ich noch nicht gefahren .... kann aber berichten, dass das Mopped mega Bergab geht und auch auf Anstiegen bequem zu pedalieren ist. 

Sind beides schöne MTB`s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (26. Juni 2018)

Hy. Ich stand Anfang Jahr vor einer ähnlich Frage , Meta SX V3 oder Meta AM 4.2 .....und ich hab mich am Ende für Meta 4.2 entschieden. und ich bin froh das ich das Meta V4.2 genommen hab, bin meeeega zufrieden mit dem Bike das geht super bergauf für Touren und Bergab wie ne Rakete egal ob Trail oder Bikepark.
Gruss


----------

